# river hunting



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

What is the regs regarding river hunting is it only limited to waterfowl ?

Deer ?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Page 15 of the guide:

Float Hunting
Hunting and trapping are exclusive rights of landowners bordering
the waterways and their invited guests. You must secure permission
from the landowner before float hunting or setting traps along those
waterways that are protected by the recreational trespass law.
You may float hunt and trap on and along waterways that are
surrounded by public land and open to hunting.

If hunting from a boat: pg 26

A firearm transported in a motor-propelled boat or sailboat
must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine when the motor is
operating or the boat is under sail and may not be loaded until the
momentum of the boat has ceased. Firearms must be unloaded in
the barrel, and all arrows must be in a quiver when a hunter is afield
outside the legal hunting hours.


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

If you own a property with a river frontage, Do you still have to get a permission from the other owner even if you are hunting on your property.?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Alexx said:


> If you own a property with a river frontage, Do you still have to get a permission from the other owner even if you are hunting on your property.?


Just need permission from the land you are hunting. If float hunting the same applies. Only need permission from one of the property owners or have it be state land. But, then can only hunt/discharge firearm from that side of he river.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Riparian rights on a river go to the center "thread" of said river. Not to the far shoreline. The center would then be the property line for hunting/ trapping. So, can hunt on permission side of the river just same as you could on land. 

Please provide me with legal opinion/ruling/law that states otherwise as I am not aware of any ? I have been wrong before...


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Actually I believe if you are hunting the river you have to have permission from property owners on both sides.


I dont think the neighbor can say what I can hunt on my side of the river bank.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Riparian rights are essentially property rights of the land owner. Riparian rights only apply to property that abuts the water. They are not transferable. Besides the property rights, riparian rights give the land owner exclusive hunting/trapping rights to the middle or thread of the river on the side in which they own land. Temporary or periodically exposed bottomlands are also afforded protection under riparian rights and is defined as the land between the waters edge and the high water mark. 
While wading a river or stream, it is legal to get out of the river and walk onto someones land provided you walk a route as closely proximate to the clearly defined bank as possible when necessary to avoid a natural or artificial hazard or obstructions and then re-enter the water.


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

> While wading a river or stream, it is legal to get out of the river and walk onto someones land provided you walk a route as closely proximate to the clearly defined bank as possible when necessary to avoid a natural or artificial hazard or obstructions and then re-enter the water.


Should be (I know jwicklund knows this; this is for lurkers):

While wading a NAVIGABLE river or stream, it is legal to get out of the river and walk onto someones land provided you walk a route as closely proximate to the clearly defined bank as possible when necessary to avoid a natural or artificial hazard or obstructions and then re-enter the water.

yzman


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

malainse said:


> Riparian rights on a river go to the center "thread" of said river. Not to the far shoreline. The center would then be the property line for hunting/ trapping. So, can hunt on permission side of the river just same as you could on land.
> 
> Please provide me with legal opinion/ruling/law that states otherwise as I am not aware of any ? I have been wrong before...


Correct.


----------

